# 1965 Super Deluxe



## danfitz1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Just picked this up from the original owner. All original except rear tire. Serial number is very lightly stamped. At first glance it looks like an A4, which makes no sense. Closer examination I can make out what looks like an incomplete K. Would KA still be built as a '65? I don't have a good enough camera to photograph the serial number.


----------



## unregistered (Dec 10, 2018)

Very nice score! Keep me in mind if you ever want to sell it!


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 10, 2018)

Yes, KA would be October 1965 I believe. Great bike you got there! It looks like great paint on the frame, and a nice seat. That is a VERY desirable year and model for Sting-Rays, which is why you already have Buses n Bikes drooling 

If you have any questions about it post them up, I'd be glad to help!


----------



## danfitz1 (Dec 10, 2018)

rfeagleye said:


> Yes, KA would be October 1965 I believe. Great bike you got there! It looks like great paint on the frame, and a nice seat. That is a VERY desirable year and model for Sting-Rays, which is why you already have Buses n Bikes drooling
> 
> If you have any questions about it post them up, I'd be glad to help!




Thanks. I've had several of them over the years, so I'm pretty familiar with the SD's and their value's. I pulled the axle nut and sissy bar leg off and got a better look at the serial number. Definitely an October '65 bike, the K is just very light on its right upper corner. Talking with the original owner, I'm quite sure it's all correct and original, except the rear Slik which he put on when they pulled it from his parent's attic as the original had dry rotted . He preferred blackwalls over the W/W option. I would have tried to convince him otherwise, but I wasn't there to lend an opinion.


----------



## Rockman9 (Dec 13, 2018)

Awesome bike


----------

